# Wang kang magalala di



## jospalato

Hello friends,

I received this text from my boyfriend.

"Wang kang magalala di kita iiwan dahil mahal na mahal kita."

wang kang magalala - don't you worry
di kita iiwan - that i will leave you
dahil - because
mahal na mahal kita - i love you very much.

Is it correct:
"Don't worry that I will leave you because I love you very much."


----------



## mystique

di kita iiwan - i will NOT leave you


----------



## jospalato

so the correct translation is?
don't worry. i will not leave you because i love you very much.


----------



## sai611

jospalato said:


> so the correct translation is?
> don't worry. i will not leave you because i love you very much.


 

that's correct..


----------



## jospalato

lately i am finding out that i have a really romantic boyfriend.... 

thank you for your answer....


----------

